

Ask HN: What kind of online jobs can my mom find online? - notastartup

She&#x27;s a housewife and looking to do some extra work online, what are some sites that she can visit and make some coins on the side? I suggested crowdflower or some type of data entry work but honestly, I don&#x27;t even know if they do accept Canadians (as MTurk does not) so if you got anything, please share it!<p>Thank you.
======
BorisMelnik
whatever she does, keep her away from Google-ing any of the following terms:

work from home, mom, passive income, online work

~~~
notastartup
hahaha yeah, it brings up a lot of those butt ugly marketer pages with "WATCH
HOW I MADE $2000 in ONE DAY"

------
ja27
Google Helpouts?
[https://helpouts.google.com/home](https://helpouts.google.com/home)

It's not trivial to get started, but my mom did medical transcription, mostly
from home, for years. My brother and I even did it for a while.

~~~
dreamer305
Could you elaborate or point to resources on how one would get involved with
medical transcription?

~~~
sithu
Just curious- would you have to do HIPAA courses, or get any other
certifications for medical transcription? It seems like it would be a long
hiring process.

------
lauradhamilton
There are a variety of sites where copywriters can work on a per-word basis,
if she enjoys writing. I believe that pays better than mechanical turk,
although it's still not a lot.

------
lbr
Become a virtual personal assistant -
[https://www.zirtual.com/jobs/](https://www.zirtual.com/jobs/)

------
clasense4
I recommend wizpert.com, it's similar to google helpouts. In my opinion, it
has good support. (haven't try google helpouts)

------
skram
Elance.com

